# Betta tank relaxation Video



## T Larson (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Everyone!
I've just completed a short relaxation video for your viewing pleasure. This piece showcases cinematography shots of my Fluval Spec 5 gallon, low tech, planted Betta tank.
Check it out here:
https://youtu.be/3PlNE2ztPY4

Take a look and have a wonderful day.

I'll follow up soon with more info. Please post any comments, questions or suggestions here.
Tony


----------



## Geissenberg (Feb 25, 2017)

Pure gold, was looking for something like this recently. Can you do a longer one?


----------



## T Larson (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks so much for watching and commenting Geissenberg.
My final goal is to release an hour long relaxation video showing all my tanks. Subscribe to my youtube channel to stay updated.
Peace
Tony


----------

